# Projector Help?!



## wtsnk89 (Nov 2, 2008)

So I recently bought an Acer PH350 projector for use with my digital cable and xbox 360 and it has been working out wonderfully until a couple of weeks ago it would turn on but would only display horizontal white lines, no boot up screen or anything.


----------

